# Keine Zuordnung zwischen BLASC-Charakter und mybuffed-Profil



## Isbjörn (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, BLASC 2 eine Chance zu geben, also habe ich es installiert und wollte die WoW-Charaktere meinem Buffed.de-Account zuordnen.

Dies ist meine recht leere _my_buffed-Seite ohne meinen Charakter.

Dies ist mein Charakter, der meinem Profil nicht zugeordnet wird.


Selbstverständlich habe ich in BLASC 2:

- Unter Einstellungen -> WoW Config -> Charaktere meinen Charakter angewählt.
- Unter Einstellungen -> Buffed.de-Accounts diesen Account eingetragen und erfolgreich überprüft.

Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass genau diese zwei Vorbedingungen reichen sollten, um meinen Charakter in mein Profil einzubinden, aber es funktioniert nicht. Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, woran dies liegt und wie man dieses Problem beheben kann.

Gruß, Björn


----------



## Khalli (31. März 2007)

habe das gleiche problem ich habe alles getan was im video guide gezeigt und gesagt wurde aber mein profil ist immer noch nicht online habe das schon im anderen post erwähnt doch niemand antwortet ich würde mich sehr freuen und ich hoffe das mir und Isbjörn einer antwortet!


mfg Khalsar


----------



## Bl1nd (1. April 2007)

Ihr müsst unter Einstellungen die Charakteren einem Account zuweisen. Irgendwie müsst ihr den Charakter anwählen dann oben rechts dem Account zuweisen, in WoW einloggen, ausloggen, Stunde warten und Ding! Euer Char ist bei myBuffed


----------



## Isbjörn (1. April 2007)

Ach, wie konnte ich das bloß übersehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß beiseite, natürlich habe ich im Klienten den richtigen Account ausgewählt. 


Also nochmal ganz einfach: Der BLASC-Charakter wird dem _my_buffed-Profil nicht zugeordnet. Die Einstellungen sollten stimmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, liegt der Fehler mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit serverseitig.


----------



## Guldáan (2. April 2007)

ich hab das gleiche problem.
allerdings zickt der profiler bei mir eh extrem ( Bankfach wird nicht übertragen obwohl ausgewählt. er behauptet er findet keine einstellungen und wählt default ). und nein ich bin nicht zu dumm in nem dialog mit 3 feldern die häkchen zu setzen.

könnte es vielleicht sein das blasc ein problöem mit sonderzeichen hat? in den config dateien ist ein á  z.b immer anderst codiert.

aber das ist nur ne vermutung. denn welches charset blasc auf dem server verwendet kann ich ja nicht wissen.


----------



## hocco (3. April 2007)

Bei mir genau dasselbe. Die beiden neuen Chars, welche ich mit dem alten BLASC-Client noch nicht hatte sind zwar erfolgreich übertragen worden:

http://my.buffed.de/?c=2411776
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2411777

Allerdings sind die 4 alten Chars nicht aktualisiert worden obwohl sie im BLASC-Client ebenfalls angewählt sind.
Zudem ist bei allen die Einstellung gleich wie bei Isbjörn bei der Anzeige (also Rezepte und Ruf aktiviert) jedoch werden die Rezepte nur bei den alten Chars angezeigt, dort jedoch immer noch mit den alten Infos (und dem Warnhinweis dass man das Profil mit dem neuen BLACS-Client 2.5.3 updaten soll da es noch von 2.0.3 stammt):

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2077873
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=731797
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2077927
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2077928


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2007)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt - wir arbeiten daran. *g*
Nein, ernsthaft - wir haben es bereits registriert und arbeiten zZ. an einer Problemlösung.


----------



## Isbjörn (3. April 2007)

Hört sich gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gebt alles. ^^


----------



## Devilmoon (3. April 2007)

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Mein Charakter Blutbânk auf Vek'lor, Hordenseite wird einem fremden myBuffed Account zugeordnet.

Blutbânk -> http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2411600

Mein myBuffed -> http://my.buffed.de/user/50178

Der Charackter Blutbânk wird zwar aktualisiert aber nicht meinem myBuffed Profil zugeordnet. :/ Wieso ist der Chara in einem anderen myBuffed Account? Oo


----------



## Isbjörn (5. April 2007)

Yeah, nach dem BLASC-Update läuft es wie geschmiert, vielen Dank!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaladriel (5. April 2007)

Also bei mir funktioniert das nach dem Update immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilmoon (5. April 2007)

Devilmoon schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
> 
> Mein Charakter Blutbânk auf Vek'lor, Hordenseite wird einem fremden myBuffed Account zugeordnet.
> 
> ...



Leider hat sich bei dem Problem auch nichts geändert.


----------



## Wakandá (5. April 2007)

Ich habe nach dem Update weiterhin meine Chars in der List, aber nicht im MyBuffed. Außerdem kann ich immernoch nicht die Auswahl treffen welcher Char mein Main sein soll. Naja - das wird sicher daran liegen das ich noch keine Chars sehe im MyBuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilmoon (13. April 2007)

/bump


----------



## Riksis (23. April 2007)

Devilmoon schrieb:


> /bump


auch bump, bei mir wird zwar der Hauptcharakter zugeordnet, aber alle anderen Chars nicht (das Update der Chardaten selber geht einwandfrei)


----------

